# How to set the price of a T shirt



## matan811 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not mainly a T shirt designer, but i have a webcomic site on which i'm going to sell t shirts with one design. I was wondering - how do you set the price of the T shirt? like if the cost of printing one shirt is X, what is the reasonable price for selling the shirt?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Generally you want to mark things up double to what your costs are.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What is the shirt worth?......If you print it and it costs you 15.00 and you try to sell it for 30.00 but it is only worth 12.50, you will not sell very many.....So best to set your price at a reasonable selling price.....


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

A reasonable price is one that covers all variable costs, its share of fixed costs, labor, and allows for a fair profit. First determine all your costs, then add a fair profit - 10-15% is good. If that seems low in the market - adjust upwards. If it turns out really higher than everyone else - check your math. If all the math is right - either sell it for that anyway or don't sell it at all. The LAST thing you ever should do is sell a product for cost or below...


----------

